# Water report check



## Tom Michael (21 May 2019)

Thought I would have a look at my local water report (moved house). I know its hard but how hard and any other things I should be concerned about?!

100 ca mg/l

full report here:

https://www.southernwater.co.uk/media/default/pdfs/ZS535.pdf

Thanks in advance


----------



## ian_m (21 May 2019)

This is not your tap, your tap water will/may be different so ignore the report.

I use Southern water and other than being hard, plants and fish flourish as they don't care about water hardness. Just add dechlorinator and you are good to go.


----------



## dw1305 (21 May 2019)

Hi all,





Tom Michael said:


> I know its hard but how hard and any other things I should be concerned about?!


Not really, pretty typical for the S.E. of England. 

Your conductivity is a bit lower than it would be if it was all chalk aquifer water, and there is plenty of nitrate (NO3), which suggests some surface water input, other than that you don't get a value for PO4---, but there is likely to be about ~1 mg/L. 

It will do fine for most plants and fish as long as you keep away from the "Black water" fish and  plants like _Syngonanthus_ and _Tonina_ etc.

cheers Darrel


----------

